# Multi-Piece Rods



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

I have fly fished for just about as long as I have been able to hold a fishing rod. I have a 1960's (guessing) model 8', 2 piece fenwick which I received from my grandfather ages ago and I think it is probably about time to put it up on the wall and let it enjoy a well earned retirement. My question now is, what to replace it with? I am looking for a 8'-9' 6wt. Am I loosing anything with a 4 piece rod vs a 2 piece? Any brands that I should pay more attention to? Not looking to break the bank but I am willing to pay more for quality. 

Thanks,

-SA


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope, not losing a thing. IMO, you are gaining portability/travelability (is that a word? lol) with a 4 piece rod. Put it this way, I've never lost a fish due to a problem with a 4 piece.

You'll get lots of opinions with rods but I would suggest looking at TFO (Temple Fork Outfitters). They make fantastic, durable rods for great prices. You don't have to break the bank with a rod anymore.

Why a 6 wt? What are you mainly targeting with this rod?


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

I should have clarified...this rod will be used for freshwater purposes (mainly trout in Colorado and Montana). I have a heavier 9wt which I use for saltwater applications. 

Thanks,


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Some of those old Fenwicks are now collector items, especially with the revival of Fiberglass as a rod material. You could potentially sell it and have a chunk to go towards a new rod. 

Having owned several fly rods, I have found there are some that I like better than others and most of that centers on the action. I think it is safe to say that nearly all of the modern graphite offerings are going to be much faster, less flexing than your old Fenwick. So if you like casting the Fenwick, you may not like casting a fast action rod. 

All of my rods are 3 or 4 piece rods and I haven't had any problems with them. I really like a shorter rod for kayak work or around obstructions. I like a rod with a little flex beyond the tip so that rules out some of the ultra fast rods made today. A 6wt might be a little light for bigger flies and handling the wind if you are looking to do inshore bay, surf and marsh fishing. But it might be great for calmer days or for chasing guadelupe bass or largemouth on a river like the Colorado.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good for you Sharkinaggie...put it on the wall or hand it down.

Just like skinnywater I don't believe you will loose anything going with a 4 piece..in fact will gain in resale value. 

TFO TiCrx in a 5 wt would be a really sweet rod for your purposes.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/FENWICK-FERALITE-FF858-8-1-2-foot-2-Piece-Fly-Rod-/121849752236?nav=SEARCH

Not that you want to sell yours, but here is an idea on the value of some of those old Fenwick glass rods


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow I had no idea these rods were so valuable. Mine is a Fenwick Feralite FF806 8' 2 piece. I don't have any intention to sell it but good to know that it has some value.

-SA


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> Good for you Sharkinaggie...put it on the wall or hand it down.
> 
> Just like skinnywater I don't believe you will loose anything going with a 4 piece..in fact will gain in resale value.
> 
> TFO TiCrx in a 5 wt would be a really sweet rod for your purposes.


I would agree with a 5 wt rather than a 6 wt. rod for trout out west.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*4-piece*

I have several retired 2 piece rods. I only buy 4-piece due to ease in travel. Modern rods are nearly all well-made, budget and "feel" determining choices. Personally, I cannot tell much difference in a $150 Cabela's stick (ex: LSI) and a TFO. Look for a good warranty. If you only throw dries or wets w/o adding indicators or weights, go smaller (3-4 wt), go 5-6 wt if you add stuff to your line on a regular basis. Same if you like bigger bugs and streamers. If you fish bigger rivers go bigger. Yes, $800 for a Sage or Winston will get you a slightly longer cast, much like a Ferrari will get you there faster. More looks from other fishermen might matter to some, not me. Keep the Fenwick, add his reel, and hang in your living room. Maybe have a plaque made with his name on it. The looks from your guests will matter. Willl it to your first-born. Gig em.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a glass rod from the 60's, my first. Retired it about 20 yrs. ago. If you are going from your old glass rod to a modern graphite rod I would suggest to try casting several models. They cast WAY different than the old glass. All the big name rod makers Sage, Orvis, Scott, Winston, TFO, make really good rods. My personal recommendation for a replacement would be the Orvis Clearwater rod ~$200 and great warranty. If you want to stay with the feel of the glass rods, Fenwick has an new line out called the Fenglass. It is a little faster than the old e-glass rods but still very soft. A really sweet rod.
P.S. by all means find a nice place to display your old rod. I'm sure it has lots of stories to tell.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I have got a chance to cast quite a few graphite rods over the years and that is probably another reason for wanting to upgrade. My fenwick's stiffness is great for situations requiring long casts but that also comes with extra weight and not as much sensitivity for medium/short casts. I know I need a fast to medium fast action graphite....anything less on a graphite blank feels like a whip to me, which makes sense considering how long I have fished this fenwick. 

Right now I am seriously leaning towards the TFO TiCrx 9' 6wt. My time is pretty evenly split between fishing big water (Jefferson, Madison, etc...) and small mountain streams. The 6wt is going to be a little inconvenient for the small stuff but I need one rod that can fish both types of water. 

-SA


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

sharkinaggie said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> I have got a chance to cast quite a few graphite rods over the years and that is probably another reason for wanting to upgrade. My fenwick's stiffness is great for situations requiring long casts but that also comes with extra weight and not as much sensitivity for medium/short casts. I know I need a fast to medium fast action graphite....anything less on a graphite blank feels like a whip to me, which makes sense considering how long I have fished this fenwick.
> 
> ...


The 5 wt. is that rod! I've never seen a 6 wt cast anywhere out west. Call a few fly shops and ask them...send an email to TFO and ask them. You'll like a TFO rod.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

I use a Sage Graphite II two-piece 8 wt occasionally and casting it is a nice change of pace compared to the faster rods. I think it is a early 80's model. Red fish will bend it to the cork.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> The 5 wt. is that rod! I've never seen a 6 wt cast anywhere out west. Call a few fly shops and ask them...send an email to TFO and ask them. You'll like a TFO rod.


This is the rod I am looking at:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Temple-Fork...ilt-You-TFO-/281813274643?hash=item419d615013


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

i think the multi piece rods are great for travel, super convenient and I own too many. I do think there is a difference in the 2 piece and 1 piece rods however. I had the opportunity to cast a Hardy 8 wt one piece set up down on the coast a couple of weeks ago. I was really impressed, especially since I don't care for Hardy rods at all.

However, I don't own a boat on the coast, so it's a very impractical type of set up.

I agree with all of the TFO fans, they are great rods with a lot of different type actions to choose from.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

sharkinaggie said:


> This is the rod I am looking at:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Temple-Fork...ilt-You-TFO-/281813274643?hash=item419d615013


Don't get it for trout. Get a 5 wt. :headknock


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.montanaangler.com/information/montana-fly-fishing-equipment

A perspective from Montana


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.parksflyshop.com/howto/planning/tackle.html
One more from Yellowstone area


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If you have unlimited funds and are willing to use them on fly rods, then both the 5wt and 6wt can be useful. However, most of us don't fall into that category. 

One way to optimize your spending as well as rod efficiency is to use an "odd or even" sequence, especially when starting out, in selecting your rod wt.

For example, a "odd" sequence would be 3,5,7,9,11 and an even would be 2,4,6,8,10,12 . 

In my case I started with a 7 wt (on the modern high tech rods) and went from there using an "odd" sequence...but later added some of the "even" in the higher weights such as 8,10,12. 

I have never this system to fail me...and by the way, have never felt a need to purchase a 6 or 4 because of the 5 wt's versatility and like wise will never purchase an 11 wt because of the 10 wt's versatility. 

That has worked for me...maybe not for everyone...but I fish from Alaska to Belize and from the Bahamas to Christmas Island, where I will be soon chasing GT's.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

What are the things you want or need a rod to do? 
Suitability to cast and correctly present an offering, why you wouldn't want a higher line weight rated rod to softly land a small dry fly in a spring creek. 

Ability of the rod to turn an expected or slightly larger than expected fish in the current. This is why, as I understand, people fishing on the Guadalupe frown on rods under 5wt. It puts too much stress on fish. 

Ability to cut through the wind. Higher line weight rated rods better at this all things being equal. 

Suitability around obstructions, vegetation, reefs. Shorter rods do better here. Shorter rods with enough backbone to lift and turn fish like bass and reds from submerged roots, pilings, reefs. 

I don't think rods rated, in my limited experience, the same perform the same. My 8wt Axiom is different than my 8wt BVK. I don't like to use the same line with them. To me, the Axiom is really a 9wt. I don't think one rod can fit all situations even on one specific river or fishery.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> For example, a "odd" sequence would be 3,5,7,9,11


Do this. Although I would say an 8 wt is perfect for Texas coast trout and reds. I'd skip the 7


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

If you want a softer rod like that glass Fenwick, look into the Winston BII or BIII series rods. They're made of boron, rather than graphite or fiberglass, and they're slower as a result. They're great rods, and are very easy to cast. It's going to be more expensive than a TFO, but the rod is excellent.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Don't get it for trout. Get a 5 wt. :headknock


Dude, I got it...your recommendation is a 5 wt.

Everyone else, thanks for the opinions/recommendations. One day (when funds allow), I will have a 4wt and 6wt for all of my freshwater applications and then something like an 8wt or 9wt for inshore saltwater scenarios. At the moment, I need something I can fish ALL types of freshwater which has me leaning towards the 6wt.....yes I know it is going to be a little strong for small streams and creeks but I don't have the $$$ for two rods right now and I want something that can do both small and big water.

-SA


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

sharkinaggie said:


> Dude, I got it...your recommendation is a 5 wt.
> 
> Everyone else, thanks for the opinions/recommendations. One day (when funds allow), I will have a 4wt and 6wt for all of my freshwater applications and then something like an 8wt or 9wt for inshore saltwater scenarios. At the moment, I need something I can fish ALL types of freshwater which has me leaning towards the 6wt.....yes I know it is going to be a little strong for small streams and creeks but I don't have the $$$ for two rods right now and I want something that can do both small and big water.
> 
> -I think a lot of guys think of a 6 or 7 weight as an "in between" rod. The prime rod for fishing river trout is a 5 wt and the prime for inshore saltwater and lake bass is an 8 wt and then a 10 next a 12, etc. If you like it and already have a plan then you should go for it. The fun will be there no mater what. It won't take much effort to cast across the river in most cases with the 6 wt. I would just leader and tippet to the right size fly. Good luck it will be awesome no matter what.:brew2:


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Fishsurfer,

If money is a little tight, may I be so bold as to recommend checking Ebay for deals before spending your $$ on a shiny new one? I have bought both rods and reels on EBay and gotten some great deals on there. I bought a brand new Tibor Everglades for $450 (retails at $750). Also got a Sage Vantage 3 wt for $150. Only used a handful of times.

I really think you'd be better served by buying two rods in the appropriate weights for fresh and for salt, rather than trying to make one rod do everything.

If you simply MUST have a new rod, take a look at these links:

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShopping/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=4

http://www.wyomingflyfishing.com/Fly-Fishing-Closeout-Sales-C429.aspx

http://www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com/outlet


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Worm Drowner, 
I wasn't looking for a rod (I already have as many as my wife will let me get or make), the quote did not get put in right. My comment was the last paragraph. I said he should get whatever he wants, it will still be fun. I like an eight weight but some like a 9, etc. If the conditions are right you can use just about anything although I totally agree with you. Also Sharkinaggie you can try Craigslist or even the classified adds on this site.


----------

